
Archive.is still using Chrome 52 - rahulroy9202
http://archive.is/p89x1
======
kristianp
The user agent string they provide is probably irrelevant to what software
they use.

~~~
rahulroy9202
Any idea what they are actually using?

------
rahulroy9202
I expected them to use puppeteer by now running on linux.

